# Sexing 8 week old Silkies



## ChickenDoDoDo (Jun 28, 2021)

Could anyone tell me the sex of my 2 Silkies? Based on Streamer Feathers?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They maybe to young yet. Also need to see the tails. Silkie roos can have hard feathers in their tails but they might be too young yet.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Too young. Post again in about another month..


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Too young, keep us posted though. Folks on this forum are very helpful and welcome to the forum!


----------

